# ps3 error 80029564



## beave

hi.

for the last month now every time i download something from the playstation store, when it goes to install it fails and give me the error 80029564 every time at 14% ive tyed demos/full games and it gives me error everytime at 14%. i havnt changed any of my internet settings it just seemed to of happend over night,does anyone know how to fix it as its getting very annoying now,
thanks


----------



## Illbiteyournose

Is the software the latest?


----------



## Thrall

You could try to restore your PS3 back to its default settings and see if that solves your problem. 

You can do that by going to Settings, then System Settings and then Restore Default Settings. Also make sure that you do not mistake Restore PS3 settings and Default Settings as the first option will wipe everything on your harddrive. 

If this doesn't solve your problem you could read more about the error code here: PS3 Error 80029564 FAQS (It seems to indicate a RAM problem)


----------



## beave

yes my modem/router is up to date,

i tryed restoring the settings and that didnt fix the problem, i took it round a friends house last week and downloaded a couple of things, and it worked perfect, ill try at his house again tomorrow to make sure it still does download things at his house, ive also read posts about changing your ps3s dns numbers but that didnt work either, i even tryed my other ps3 and that got error aswell, so i dont think its the ram.


----------



## Thrall

I would say that if your PS3 is working at your friends house then there is likely a problem with your internet connection at your home. 

Have you always got this error when trying to download from Playstation Store from your home or did this start recently? Also are you using cable or wireless connection to Internet?


----------



## beave

ive always used a wired connection. the problem/error only started about a month ago,ive tried wireless aswell and still get the error, my modem/router is built in together, but ive had that about a year and it was fine before,ive vhanged my dns numbers around, like i used googles 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and 1 time out of 10 it might download something, so im kinda guessing it might be my primary and secondary dns numbers and not agreeing with my ps3, is there any way to change your dns numbers for a ps3?


----------



## Thrall

I am not enterely sure as I use automatic settings and I use wireless on my PS3 so I haven't really tried to play around with the DNS settings. 

I would recommend that you try to use automatic setting on your wired connection if you are using custom settings right now. In order to that do the following:

- Go to Settings on the menu
- Choose network settings
- Choose Internet Connections Settings
- Choose custom and then wired connection
- Choose auto dected and then automatic
- Basically just go next on everything else from here.

If that doesn't work then you could try to change your Primary DNS to: 208.67.222.222 (Open DNS) instead of 8.8.8.8 like you say you use. Also don't use a secondary DNS. 

If this doesn't help you then I am out of suggestions, sorry. Hopefully someone else might have a better advise.


----------



## roodee

morning guys... finally, i successfully downloaded and installed One Piece from PS Store. Found out the culprit is the modem setting. I disable the Firewall option in the modem and it went well.

There are 2 possibilities this error could happened:

1) The Firewall feature in the modem. This feature will block "malicious" code from the internet. I will try give an example of this "malicious" content.

2) Some ISP provide Internet Shield Programme. Some are given free and some are given as a trial. I'm not sure how and where this programme running.

If u familiar with downloading games from PS Store, usually they also have full unlock key as separate file to be downloaded. But as for One Piece, the only file is the game file. Maybe the unlock key is built-in in the game code. So it will be like installation within installation (full unlock key installation). Thus, it is like "virus/trojan" behaviour. The modem sees this as a threat and bock that tiny part of content. By doing this, your installation file is already corrupted and u will get an error while installing.

I also downloaded AC3 from PS Store. With that game, there is a separate file for full unlocking. There is no problem when download and install AC3.

As for RE6, there is no unlock key file but I also can installed it without issue. Maybe how the game developer play with their code will determine your download success.

That's it guys. Hope this will help you guys a bit.


----------

